# Classified ads



## Warshade (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes, this is true. Just try to post an ad...you won't find the button to do so.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes that's right. This thread explains it: Classified User requirements.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It's designed to keep spammers to a minimum


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## jm1827 (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome from NJ, now start posting and replying and you will hit the 20 in no time!


----------



## tmechelberry (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay thanks for the help guys! Archery community is the best community out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callshot (Jan 6, 2014)

*archerytalk coffee mug*

Does anyone have a wide bottom archerytalk coffee mug for sale? I just broke mine, and it was my favorite cup.


----------



## Rob Bowers (Aug 17, 2014)

Do you have to start 20 new posts or can you make 20 replies to be able to post in classifieds?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Rob Bowers said:


> Do you have to start 20 new posts or can you make 20 replies to be able to post in classifieds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


All you need is 20 posts. This thread explains it: Classified User requirements.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

Tim Roberts said:


> All you need is 20 posts. This thread explains it: Classified User requirements.


Tim, I think your 161,028 posts is the most i have seen on AT


----------



## KAW1866 (Jun 14, 2016)

That's what I am doing right now! But in the process, I am learning the site much better! I like the idea. I have a bow I am trying to sell using craigslist and I have had probably 30 spammers in 2-3 week period.


----------



## rogersanchez (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm trying to pad my post count a bit too! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhntr101 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm in the same boat, posting away! Hello Hays, from Kansas!


----------



## loboweb (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice to learn how it works...


----------



## whitetailshot (Jun 29, 2016)

to any administrator....I am a new member as of 6/28/16. I now have 24 posts and I am 1 day past the required 2 week wait. But I still cant post on classifieds.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

Do you need 20 post for the wanted to buy section too?


----------



## callshot (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone have line on the wide bottom archerytalk coffee mug. I broke mine, and it's the best mug I've owned.

Thanks,
callshot


----------



## westmichigander (Dec 14, 2016)

Yea I'm trying to sell my bow too, gotta wait til I get 20 posts. I really want that new Halon 32!!


----------



## jhitchcockct (Dec 19, 2016)

I can understand some sort of extra precaution but this rule is a tad bit ridiculous! I am a new shooter with a right hand bow who is a lefty. How am I suppose to attempt to get into the sport if I can't use or sell/trade the current bow I have?!?


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome to AT from Columbus, GA.

All the best,
Bobby


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

jhitchcockct said:


> I can understand some sort of extra precaution but this rule is a tad bit ridiculous! I am a new shooter with a right hand bow who is a lefty. How am I suppose to attempt to get into the sport if I can't use or sell/trade the current bow I have?!?


Make 5 more posts and you'll be good to go. Just say Hey, to 5 new members.


----------

